# 94 nissan maxima



## reynoldsb29 (Feb 16, 2010)

where are the amps in this car for a bose system?


----------



## SirGeeO (Feb 14, 2010)

I personally don't know if ALL of them we're manufactured with 'BOSE' systems, but the amp for mines was in the trunk, in-between back speakers mounted.
Some may be installed under front passenger seat. Also, the dash, which you may have, or may not have checked already. Bypassing Nissan's stock amp is a pain though, I have to tell you.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

reynoldsb29 said:


> where are the amps in this car for a bose system?


Some are right on the speak back sides.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

cadillacs have them right on the speakers, Check in the trunk on the left or right side under the carpet. They are just small metal boxes, nothing fancy.


----------

